# Hello all.



## Catloverof6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well I found this forum tonight in my frantic search to find help about why 2/3's of my cats litter passed away. 

I currently have 6 cats in my household...two solid black cats (shadow and arumus), 1 calico (sadie, shadows sister), 1-22lb. black and white cat (porthos), 1 pastel calico (spice AKA momma kitty), and 1 orange tabby (Oliver (from Oliver in company) which is Spice's son). I have also three dogs and a Red Eared Slider turtle. I have a 3 year old daughter, and been married for 5 1/2 years now. I reside in the TN area and am persueing a degree in accountancy. I have always loved all animals but am now growing more fond of cats because of the personality of them. My daughter likes to try to play with all the animals but if she does something they don't like then they let her know and she comes to me crying and i tell her that she shouldn't have done that then. :lol:

Now about my cats, Sadie and shadow i found behind a cooler of a outside concession stand when they were 3 or 4 weeks old. I took them home and bottle fed then weined them and trained them to use the litter box. Shadow has been closer to me then sadie for some reason, When i was pregnant with my daughter shadow would not let my husband go to sleep unless he was on the couch. He just didn't seem to want my husband to have anything to do with me. Also when my daughter was born, he would hide under the crib and attack feet he didn't recognize. Today they are healthy 6 year old cats. Shadow didn't get some of the wild cat out of him and loves to go outside. Sadie is scared of her own shadow (not her brother). She won't even venture outside but loves to sit in the window. Porthos and Arumus are actually my roommates cats, they are about 7 years old, brothers, and are both inside cats. Spice is the momma cat she is an inside outside cat (yes i am getting her fixed as soon as she stops nursing) who i was keeping for a friend and the friend never came to pick her up so i have claimed her. Oliver (so far) is the only remaining kitten from Spice's litter. He is one month and 3 days old. The two kittens that are no longer with us were a tabby and a black and white little girls (? not sure about the tabby). 

Well that is about all I can think of so enjoy!

Catherine


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

catloverof6, welcome to the forum. I know it is difficult to accept that some of a mama's litter of kittens does not survive. I have had that happen to me also. Usually a kitten dies before it is a week old. Such deaths are caused by something within the kitten that didn't form correctly before birth. They can be noted because they don't begin to grow even after nursing. Also they appear weak and lethargic.  I wouldn't worry about it, as it happens now and then. Did mama cat take good care of her kits? I have seen some mama cats who didn't know what to do with their newborn litter, and many more of them would have died if I hadn't stepped in and helped them. This can happen when a queen is a new mom. Sometimes it is necessary to bottle feed them until they are old enough to begin to care for themselves -usually at about 3-4 weeks old. It sounds as though you have your hand full in your home  

........wayne


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum. It's very nice to have you here.  I can't wait to hear more about your kitties!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Catherine. Welcome! I hope you have a great time exploring the site!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, you know Shadow sounds like my Sugar, she loves going outside, and your Sadie sounds like my Twinkie a bit scared of his own shadow sometimes...very content just sitting by the window though. Anyways enjoy your stay, I hope you have some interesting stories to give us in the future. :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Cathrine. I certainly enjoyed your story!


----------



## Catloverof6 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Thank you for the warm welcome!*

Thank you all of you for the warm welcome! I am sure i will find out alot more then what i know about cats here. 

It has been interesting reading about the different experiences you guys have had with your own cats. 

Wayne, from what i have seen she has taken good care of them. She only left them after the second day they were alive for about 10 minutes and then gradually getting longer. I have also been keeping an eye on them to make sure that they were ok. Even when the first one was not well she wanted him with her. She never rejected any of them. 

Catherine


----------

